# queen street cemetery , walsall , june 2011



## abandoned-angel (Jun 16, 2011)

Queen Street Cemetery is the oldest municipal cemetery in Walsall, having opened in 1857 and closed in 1969.its so overgrown and unused now but it is home to the grave of Sister Dora, Walsall's famous nurse, our answer to Florence Nightingale. Sister Dora (Dorothy Wyndlow Pattison 1832-1878).Although not indigenous to the area, she was in fact born in Yorkshire, after arriving here on 8th January 1865 the Walsall people adopted her as their own following a series of disasters in which Sister Dora showed her trademark compassion and dedication to those in need of nursing and care.
the grave of henry boys also stands. In his prosperity he forgot not the poor or the suffering, but generously gave his wealth for their comfort and benefit. He built and endowed 12 Almshouses for poor old men and women, on the occasion of the jubilee of Her Majesty Queen Victoria and by his will he increased the endowment, and provided in perpetuity, for the education and maintenance of 9 poor orphan children, besides leaving funds for supplying boots, blankets and shoes for poor men, women and children of his native town of Walsall and liberal benefactions to the Walsall Cottage Hospital and other local institutions and charities.
many many other graves of important people are here including
Thompson, Pvt. William James b. December, 1829 d. December 5, 1891
Recipient of the Victoria Cross during the Indian Mutiny of 1857.




Gift of F. B. Oerton 1859. He was the mayor of Walsall, 1854-55


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 16, 2011)

Class shots again angel. Keep up the good work


----------



## night crawler (Jun 16, 2011)

I love old cemeterys but soem of that does need a bit of clearing.


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Angel, I enjoyed it.


----------

